# ClearCom Call Light Issue



## willbb123 (Dec 12, 2009)

We are having issues with our ClearCom system. Randomly during shows the call light will turn on, and stay on for a few min. Sometimes there is an audible click, similar to when someone plugs in a pack. We've noticed that it happens when someone has there mic locked on. 

Our Base station (CS-222) is in the spot booth in the rear of the theater, and there are hard wired runs throughout the entire space. For our show earlier today we had 6 packs (model 501) plugged in. 

Any ideas? Where should I start troubleshooting?


----------



## gizm770o (Dec 12, 2009)

One common reason I've encountered for the call light coming on is someone touching the pass through connector on the bottom of the pack and shorting out the pins. I've had this problem with both RS-501 and RS-601 packs. (same problem should happen with the 502 and 602s) It has also happened after a pack has been abused for too long and a loose connection inside the pack shorts when it is moved.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 12, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> ...Where should I start troubleshooting?


I'd suspect a bad solder joint on a mic cable. Using a cable checker (one example of many varieties), be sure to thoroughly wiggle both ends of the cable.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Dec 13, 2009)

I had this issue during a run, and the tech said that this is a fault code. I think it related to the power supply in the base station.


----------



## Studio (Dec 13, 2009)

Bad cable, finger shorting out a box, bad box (we have one that emits a high pitched squeal when you plug it in) we had a small amount of water in our pit and that shorted out the whole system. Try unplugging them one at a time. Also are you sure that a tech didn't accidentally press the button to call when they wanted to talk. As far as error codes just check the power supply box to see if anything bad is lit up. (DC supply etc...)


----------



## renegadeblack (Dec 13, 2009)

Studio said:


> Bad cable, finger shorting out a box, bad box (we have one that emits a high pitched squeal when you plug it in) we had a small amount of water in our pit and that shorted out the whole system. Try unplugging them one at a time. Also are you sure that a tech didn't accidentally press the button to call when they wanted to talk. As far as error codes just check the power supply box to see if anything bad is lit up. (DC supply etc...)



We have a few that squeal, and word on what causes that?

Additionally, we have one box that makes all the call lights go on, though that's as soon as you plug it in and it stays on for the duration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Dec 13, 2009)

Same problem we had!


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 15, 2009)

renegadeblack said:


> Additionally, we have one box that makes all the call lights go on, though that's as soon as you plug it in and it stays on for the duration.



The quick fix for that is to put a capacitor in the audio line. The proper fix involves finding what's bridging the voltage line onto the audio...


----------



## fredthe (Dec 15, 2009)

renegadeblack said:


> Additionally, we have one box that makes all the call lights go on, though that's as soon as you plug it in and it stays on for the duration.


That just sounds like a broken/stuck call button.

-Fred


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 15, 2009)

Improper line termination also does funny things to the call lights. When we reconfigured the clearcom at my church, call signals would hang on the line for extended periods until I switched in the proper termination. Clearcom main stations have line length jumper settings that need to be looked at as well. Take a look at the manual for you main station, if it's Clearcom the manual is pretty good about explaining proper system design.


----------



## seanny19 (Dec 16, 2009)

I ran into this on a production I did this summer. The call light would come on whenever walkie talkies were used (SM used to communicate with house staff). I don't know if that helps you, but this thread goes to show that there are many reasons why the call light may be coming on.

-Sean


----------

